# anywhere to ride around houma la?



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

iv been looking for a good place to go ride since i moved out here i know about tower trax but i wanna see about something closer to home


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Bonne carrie spill way. I think ronnie just went around woodlawn ranch the otherday


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

i have no clue how to get there i know ronald went ride somewhere the other night and lost his wedding ring in the mud lol


----------

